# Micro ATL G2 Updated Limited Edition



## sunny_nites (Nov 3, 2015)

Got the idea for this from one of my earliest customers. They had lost their original Micro ATL G2 and asked me if I could build them another. A G3 or G4 wouldn't do, had to be a G2.

So I started researching what I could do for him and realized that I could actually build him an updated version of the Micro ATL G2. Then I realized I could build several more with the parts I currently have in stock. 

And so, onto the Micro ATL G2 on the left, next to a G3 and G4 for comparison:







The G2 is similar to the Micro ATL G3 with the one piece milled out body but has the smaller lid, like the G4. If you recall the G2 specs from the original build thread, the updated Micro ATL G2 does not have the thick, black gasket. Rather the lid is sealed via silicon grease the same as the G3 and G4. Giving the G2 an even smaller form factor. Also, upgraded from the original 150mah lipo battery, the updated G2 has a 250mah lipo, along the same lines as the upcoming Micro ATL G5.

The updated Micro ATL G2 will also have the locator beacon but likely will not have magnets. It doesn't appear that there will be room with that big battery stuffed under the hood.

Same side charging port.





The updated Limited Edition Micro ATL G2 still uses the smaller charger jack, like the original G2, behind the port cover. Will have to get a picture of that posted.

The tail end will also feature a split ring mount, along the lines of the G4 and G5.





Likely these will only be available in aluminum unless there are enough requests for brass and copper. If there is a run at all that is. As it stands now, I can probably build four more Micro ATL G2s with the parts I have. 

So, if you are interested in, what might be a very limited edition, updated Micro ATL G2, chime in early!

These are the most difficult lights to build in the Micro ATL inventory so far. As such the price for the aluminum version will be:

$95.00 plus shipping

If you already own a Micro ATL G3 or G4, I can offer an *$8.00 *discount if you want to go without the charger. I can send you an adapter that will allow you to use your original charger. The chargers that come with the Micro ATL G2s will have the smaller charger jack already installed.

Like I said if your interested, let me know and you might end up with one of the only four or five updated Micro ATL G2s that might get built.

Thanks!


----------



## Uriah (Nov 3, 2015)

Yes I would like to get one of these!!!


----------



## monanza (Nov 3, 2015)

I'll take one. Need an Al while I wait on your other special editions.


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks guys, got you on the list!


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 7, 2015)

Unfortunately, I can't sell any of the Micro ATL G2 Updated Limited Editions (wow, that's a mouthful) in brass, as the blanks I have on hand are 330 alloy instead of the 464 but I did make one for myself.





This G2 is actually using a G3 lid that I milled down. All the brass G3 blanks I have already had the original split ring recess bored out, so I had to use this lid to attach the split ring. The production versions will have the split ring attachment along the lines of the G4 and G5 as mentioned previously.





Practicing with the GID/trit mill slots.





Be interesting to see how well the GID performs, since I carry my Micro ATL in my pocket most of the time and it doesn't get a lot of light but the Glow Inc G10 really wakes up when exposed to some UVs.






I would expect that the GID would probably work pretty well if used on a keychain that did get at least some incidental exposure to light.






Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey guys,

Finally got the smaller charger jacks in! Am working out the final placement and will get some pics posted when I have it completely set.

Also, just wanted to throw this out there:

The original configuration of the X-Light Micro donor had the LED powered at 65ma. I've been running all of the Micro ATL builds at a total of 65ma or around 22ma per each of the three 5mm LEDs. I've been testing all of the different 5mm LEDs that I use in the Micro ATL builds at higher drive currents and so far, they have all run fine for extended times at higher (up to 100ma) currents. 

What I'm thinking about offering for the G2 (sorry, this will only be available for the G2 as it would require too extensive re-engineering to offer on the G4) is a high power (HP) option that would drive the 5MM LEDs at around 60ma each for a total power consumption of around 180ma. The additional circuitry for the G2 HP version would cost $11.00.

If your interested in going with a Micro ATL G2 Updated Limited Edition HP (really a mouthful there), let me know.

The brass Micro ATL G2 Limited Edition that I have been testing is actually a HP version and the extra lumens are pretty sweet!

I will get some screen shots so you can see the difference.

Thanks!


----------



## Tixx (Nov 19, 2015)

OK, letting you know I am interested in the high powered warm version. Still following you and love reading your threads!


----------



## monanza (Nov 19, 2015)

Wait, didn't I go through this exercise once already?:thinking: Regardless, I am interested.


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 20, 2015)

I know, I know, crazy times to be a flashlight enthusiast (or geek as my kids say :laughing/

I think there is some kind of Chinese folk saying about a butterflies wings causing a hurricane on the other side of the world or something like that but it really applies to the change in something as minor as the charger jack on the G2s.

Really it is more like if you don't want the HP version of the G2 let me know and I will put that different version together for you.

Thanks!


----------



## monanza (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh no, give my an HP. Just trying to figure out the feeling of deja vu that's all.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 23, 2015)

YUP make mine HP also!!!!!!


----------



## ibeQuint (Nov 23, 2015)

I'd be interested in a HP G2 as well


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 23, 2015)

Finally had a sec to grab a couple of beam shots.

Micro ATL G2 Updated Limited Edition





Micro ATL G2 Updated Limited Edition HP





Both shots are the same configuration, 2 neutral Crees and 1 neutral/warm Nichia. The bottom shot is running a just over 66ma/LED. I don't have a meter to say exactly how much brighter the HP version is but it is pretty much as the above pics demonstrate.


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 23, 2015)

ibeQuint - I think you just made the cutoff!

Looks like all the blanks I have on hand are spoken for. Thanks guys!


----------



## monanza (Nov 23, 2015)

It's looking good. I want my HiPpee


----------



## Tixx (Nov 25, 2015)

So what are my next steps for the HP warm version in AL?


----------



## ibeQuint (Nov 25, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> ibeQuint - I think you just made the cutoff!
> 
> Looks like all the blanks I have on hand are spoken for. Thanks guys!




Wooohoo  awesome!


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 26, 2015)

Tixx - thanks for your interest in the G2 updated Limited Edition HP! 

I'm afraid that all of the available blanks are taken up for now but what I can do is put you on the list for a possible full production run. If I can get around 10 other orders, I will be able to have the waterjet shop do a run for me.

Thanks!


----------



## Tixx (Nov 26, 2015)

OK. Not many being made? I was the third one to express interest.


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 26, 2015)

Sorry about that, I really need to finish my coffee before posting.

Yes - you are on the list! I had four blanks left and you are absolutely in line for a G2 HP.

I have the metal work done and am working on the electronics now. Hopefully I will be able to begin shipping in about a week and a half.

Thanks!


----------



## Tixx (Nov 28, 2015)

Just saw this! Happy Thanksgiving! Let me know amount to send do full package. Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 29, 2015)

I know Tixx wants all warm LEDs, if everyone else could please get back to me with the LED combination you would like for your lights and if you do or do not want the beacon. Also, let me know if you want a charger with the smaller jack or if you would rather receive the $8.00 deduction and use an adapter for the charger you got with your Micro ATL G3 or G4.

Still looking good to start shipping the week after next.

Thanks!


----------



## Tixx (Nov 29, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> I know Tixx wants all warm LEDs, if everyone else could please get back to me with the LED combination you would like for your lights and if you do or do not want the beacon. Also, let me know if you want a charger with the smaller jack or if you would rather receive the $8.00 deduction and use an adapter for the charger you got with your Micro ATL G3 or G4.
> 
> Still looking good to start shipping the week after next.
> 
> Thanks!


I'll need the charger as well for this one. Does the Beacon have color options? Not sure if I want it, but curious before I decide. Thanks!


----------



## sunny_nites (Nov 29, 2015)

> Does the Beacon have color options?



I could do a beacon in green as well (standard color is blue). Other colors require too much current to be visible to make a good ultra low power beacon.


----------



## monanza (Nov 29, 2015)

I'll take warm LEDs, with green beacon. No charger, just adapter.


----------



## Uriah (Dec 1, 2015)

I would like all cool led,blue beacon,no charger,yes adapter.
Thanks


----------



## Tixx (Dec 3, 2015)

sunny_nites said:


> I could do a beacon in green as well (standard color is blue). Other colors require too much current to be visible to make a good ultra low power beacon.



No beacon on this one for me. Thanks! Totally forgot to hit reply. Sorry.


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 9, 2015)

Just a quick pick showing the micro jack location.






Had some minor equipment issues and am waiting on a couple of carbide drill bits to arrive but progress is being made and hopefully I will be able to start shipping next week.

I will be contacting each of you to verify the configuration specifics over the next few days.

Thanks!


----------



## monanza (Dec 9, 2015)

:thumbsup: My thumb is getting sore from all the good stuff going on!


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 14, 2015)

The first production Micro ATL G2 Updated Limited Edition HP, heading out the door!











Beacon proudly shining through.





weighing in at a svelte 20 grams.







While not much to look at, the charge adapter absolutely gets the job done.





Thanks!


----------



## Finnegan (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello

Do you still have any of these for sale?

Thanks


----------



## sunny_nites (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Finnegan,

Thanks for your interest in the Micro ATL G2 (you all know the rest). I'm afraid that this was a very limited run and all of the lights have been claimed.

I can put your name on a list of people potentially interested in a new run of the G2s and if I get enough interest will do another set.

The possible metals are aluminum, brass and copper. Unfortunately Ti is beyond my machining capabilities for the foreseeable future anyway.

Now, there are still a few G4s left, if your interested. Take a look in this same forum under the Micro ATL G3 and G4 thread for more details.

Thanks again!


----------

